# Finally some pictures of my car :)



## n pinson (Feb 24, 2006)

I told you someday I would get some pictures of the 750iL 

Well I had to wait till it was nice outside because some of us people have to wait for warm weather to arrive . Anyways I had some time to burn today so I cleaned the car and took some pictures in beautiful little town close to us.

We bought it late March. It is a 1996. Currently 54,xxx miles on it.  Overall in extremely good condition.

Warning for dial-up users....size of images is 1600 x 1200

IGNORE THE DOLLAR GENERAL sign in the background in some of the pictures :tsk:


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Beauty!


Just maybe... Get some M-Parallel wheels on that bad boy and clears all around and you'll have yourself one exceptional looking BMW (one of the best-looking ever made)


----------



## bimmer7 (Jun 14, 2005)

BmW745On19's said:


> Beauty!
> 
> Just maybe... Get some M-Parallel wheels on that bad boy and clears all around and you'll have yourself one exceptional looking BMW (one of the best-looking ever made)


I agree with 745on19's...this really is BMW's Ferrari with 4 doors and an exquisite blend of luxury, design and performance :thumbup: but IMO you should get the 99-01 Rear tail lights (the LED look) and the chrome strip that runs along the trunk...will give you that nice 2000 elegant look.:angel: ..otherwise clearing out the counters to make it look sporty could also work if you want a sporty look...


----------



## n pinson (Feb 24, 2006)

bimmer7 said:


> I agree with 745on19's...this really is BMW's Ferrari with 4 doors and an exquisite blend of luxury, design and performance :thumbup: but IMO you should get the 99-01 Rear tail lights (the LED look) and the chrome strip that runs along the trunk...will give you that nice 2000 elegant look.:angel: ..otherwise clearing out the counters to make it look sporty could also work if you want a sporty look...





BMW745 said:


> Beauty!
> 
> Just maybe... Get some M-Parallel wheels on that bad boy and clears all around and you'll have yourself one exceptional looking BMW (one of the best-looking ever made)


Could you give me a link where I can look at these..ummm upgrades? :dunno:

Thank-you


----------



## n pinson (Feb 24, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## Chase750il (Feb 27, 2006)

I like the stock rims,

In fact I want a set for my E32...


----------



## chris_lax (Feb 5, 2006)

i would suggest a set of alpina rims..18's..they look good on those cars..what do you think?


----------



## n pinson (Feb 24, 2006)

BMW 745 said:


> I agree with 745on19's...this really is BMW's Ferrari with 4 doors and an exquisite blend of luxury, design and performance but IMO you should get the 99-01 Rear tail lights (the LED look) and the chrome strip that runs along the trunk...will give you that nice 2000 elegant look. ..otherwise clearing out the counters to make it look sporty could also work if you want a sporty look...


Were could I go to find the these things?


----------



## JT///M3 (Feb 16, 2003)

You need, at least 18s, or even better 19s. You'll want to update to clears and paint the bottom valences and rocker panel. Then a tint and you'll be all set.


----------



## XZLR8 (Sep 15, 2002)

Looks great, n pinson.


----------

